# PRAGUE | Projects & Construction



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

*V Tower Praha | 104m*

*PRAGUE V TOWER | 104m | 31 fl | U/C* 

*V Tower Prague
Height : 104m
Floor count : 31
Construction start : Q2 2015
Completition : Q4 2017
Location : Czech Republic, Prague, Pankrác
Use : Residental
Architect: RADAN HUBICKA Architectural Studio
Website: http://www.vtower.cz/en/*

*Additional info:*
It will be the tallest residental building in Czech Republic when completed. Construction initially began in 2010, but bankruptcy of original developer has led to getting this project on hold. Later the approval for this building was cancelled and the project was sold to Aceur Investment company. 
Today has been published this article (in Czech) which states that the construction should start in Q3 2014.
This V-shaped building will be situated at Pankrac plain just next to the City Tower, near the City Empiria, Arkády Pankrác shopping centre and Pankrác Metro station.
It is not certain that this project will be realized because there are lots of NIMBYs etc. in Prague . Anyway, since the project's been resurrected, it deserves to be in Proposed section IMO. 

*The latest renders*














































Source






















































The source of the last seven images.

Status:









Forumer "welt" http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=131216871&postcount=67


----------



## Newropean (Jan 15, 2010)

*20.06.2016*









by user Welt
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=133563478&postcount=75


----------



## MettP (Dec 31, 2012)

Marina Island project in Holesovice district:


----------



## k% (May 23, 2007)

earthbound said:


> *Malostranské Square / Malostranské náměstí renovation* (2016)
> 
> winning proposal:
> 
> ...


this is still not renovated? :nuts:


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

It's good to see that this freakin parking lot finally disappears, but they should definitely go for classical lamppost designs. It's World Heritage Prague, dammit! :colbert:

And definitely keep the chessboard-styled cobble pavement, better cover the whole square with it!


----------



## earthbound (Feb 25, 2008)

earthbound said:


> *Malostranské Square / Malostranské náměstí renovation* (2016)
> 
> winning proposal:
> 
> ...


New visualizations:





































The reconstruction has begun with tram track reconstruction which is part of the renovation of the square.


















source: http://www.prazsketramvaje.cz/ ; http://www.iprpraha.cz/


----------



## earthbound (Feb 25, 2008)

The City of Prague has chosen a winner in the competition for the new street furniture for the city. More about the competition here:

http://en.iprpraha.cz/clanek/1397/b...ew-look-prague-announces-a-design-competition

winning proposal:










also:

*Top International Teams to Transform Karlovo Náměstí (Charles Square)*
http://en.iprpraha.cz/clanek/1436/t...s-to-transform-karlovo-namesti-charles-square

*Prague to Launch Competition for Vítězné Náměstí Redesign in April*
http://en.iprpraha.cz/clanek/1435/prague-to-launch-competition-for-vitezne-namesti-redesign-in-april


----------



## earthbound (Feb 25, 2008)

mark40 said:


> *Reconstruction of Wenceslas Square To Start Next Week*
> 
> The City of Prague has received a final construction permit for the reconstruction of the lower end of Wenceslas Square.
> 
> ...


..


----------



## BlueBalls (Mar 20, 2015)

Thanks for posting updates from Prague


----------



## Vistula (Feb 6, 2018)

Will Prague get some taller buildings/highrises? I quess it can be problematic beacuse of the all UNESCO sites there?


----------



## bigtom (Sep 23, 2012)

Vistula said:


> Will Prague get some taller buildings/highrises? I quess it can be problematic beacuse of the all UNESCO sites there?


Not in our lifetime. There is a lot of ecoterrorism, i.e. faulty ecological arguments are used to terrorize developers and anyone who wants any progress.
There are currently 3 buildings above 100 m. 
2 more were planned until the developer gave up.

The city's planning body prepares a plan for more high rises, but only one skyscraper, which is greatly opposed by many brainwashed people - some of them have statues of Karl Marx in their offices.

UNESCO is not a real problem. The local ecoterrorists begged UNESCO to ban construction of any "skyscrapers", hence all the attention. 

Until the reason wins, at would seem that every 2 storey phone booth is called a skyscraper by ecoterrorists and therefore banned.


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

Why don't prague build the high-rises outside the city centre like paris then..?
Honestly you're not missing out on anything. Most towers are just boring looking anywhere except in really wealthy places like london or new york


----------



## earthbound (Feb 25, 2008)

*Mayhouse* offices











>


*Churchill Square* offices/apartments












>


*The State Opera house* (right) and *New building of National Museum* (left) reconstructions



>


*National Museum* (old building) reconstruction

The museum will by partially opened for public in a month after a seven years of works.



>


*Florew House* at the Wenceslas Square (offices and retail)












>


*Drn* offices/retail (finished)



>


*Green Point *offices












>


*SmichOFF* offices












>


----------



## earthbound (Feb 25, 2008)

*Centrum Bořislavka*












>


*AFI Vokovice*












>


----------



## earthbound (Feb 25, 2008)

edit


----------



## earthbound (Feb 25, 2008)

*Central Business District* 












>


*
Negrelli viaduct reconstruction*












>


eventually, cafes, galleries and shops should appear in the arches of the Negrelli Viaduct:










*Rustonka* offices












>


*New offices near O2 Arena*












>


----------



## earthbound (Feb 25, 2008)

double post, pls delete this one, thx


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

How much housing units are under construction? I read articles about the housing storage in Prague.


----------



## Titan Man (Mar 4, 2015)

It's great to see the old building of the National museum being restored to its former glory. I was surprised last summer while visiting Prague that the works on the old building were in full force while the new building seemed rather sad and outdated, but now that I see both buildings being restored, I can't say I'm not happy. Are there any renders and visualizations of how the new building will look when restored?


----------



## earthbound (Feb 25, 2008)

LtBk said:


> How much housing units are under construction? I read articles about the housing storage in Prague.


To meet the demand for a new housing units in Prague, there needs to be completed around 6000 units a year, but in the last 8 years, it's something about 3500 a year, so yeah, that's a big problem. The main reason is long and complicated permission process. At the end of the last year, for example, there was around 40.000 housing units waiting for approvals. Ever since 2000, annual number of granted building permits in Prague decreased aroung 75% and as consequence of all that (plus inflation and wage growth), the prices of flats rised about 70% just in the last three years.


----------

